# Gewinnspiel: DC Universe Online - Spiele und Sammlerfigur



## Launethil (4. Februar 2011)

In Zusammenarbeit mit Sony Online Entertainment verlosen wir einige Exemplare des MMOs für die Playstation 3 sowie das Collector's-Edition-Bundle aus einer Batman-Sammlerfigur und einem kleinen Comic zum Spiel.

Hier findet Ihr alle Infos und Teilnahmebedingungen zum Gewinnspiel


----------



## Cruser (4. Februar 2011)

Also der Joker verschnitt sieht ganz klar wie ein Karl Heinz aus weil der Karl Heinz fragt sich auch wieso er den nicht in der Mitte der drei steht.



Vote für [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Karl Heinz[/font]


----------



## Turkod (4. Februar 2011)

Der in der Mitte:

Marthyr (der Stachelige)


----------



## MrBlaki (4. Februar 2011)

Für den Herren ganz rechts:

Crowley, the Butcher


----------



## serla (4. Februar 2011)

der links sieht für mich aus wie jemand der Rumsch heißt.


----------



## jameswood25 (4. Februar 2011)

der linke ist Struwelhans


----------



## Deathranger2010 (4. Februar 2011)

also für den linken würde ich sagen seit ja aus wie nen schuke den namen vonhinten^^


----------



## Aeromis (4. Februar 2011)

Der Clown ganz rechts: *JOKEMOKE *(auf Deutsch: Spaßesel)


----------



## Rywm (4. Februar 2011)

Der Linke heißt: Frisur-Fail-Man


----------



## Minatrix (4. Februar 2011)

Ha, bei Männern bin ich immer unkreativ... "Spikey Punk" Würd ich den in der Mitte Taufen... 

LG Mina


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (4. Februar 2011)

Links heißt kurz und knapp "Evil"


----------



## tobiclaudi (4. Februar 2011)

Der rechts ist ganz klar "Psycho Harlequin".


----------



## nr198982 (4. Februar 2011)

Der Rechte: Freakface


----------



## TKane (4. Februar 2011)

Links - Mordon
Mitte - Ice Spice
Rechts - The Artist


----------



## Dagro (4. Februar 2011)

Der mittlere Superschurke:   	_Syndrom

_MFG


----------



## jhbl (4. Februar 2011)

Links - Metal Gear Cloud (mischung aus MGS und Cloud FF)

Mitte - Blue Washball (sieht aus wie die Waschbälle für die Waschmaschiene)

Rechts - Joke Hat (nen Clown Hut halt)


----------



## OH_Toni (4. Februar 2011)

Clown (rechts): Waynson McGee


----------



## -CSS-Noir (4. Februar 2011)

Der Clown is ganz klar "Dark Prank"


----------



## IceWolf316 (4. Februar 2011)

Also der knilch ganz Links sieht irgendwie wie eine pervertierte form von Cloud auf FF7 aus... daher: Twisted Minded Cloud 
Hey den namen kann man sogar ins deutsche übersetzen und er klingt lustig!!!


----------



## Seridan (4. Februar 2011)

Will das Spiel haben!
Den Clown würde ich so nennen:

*Camouflage*


Finde ich ganz passend; das Wort bedeutet: tarnen; verbergen

MfG

Seri


----------



## Breasa (4. Februar 2011)

Ich würde den Clown "Mister Torfnase" nennen


----------



## Doomsta (4. Februar 2011)

Ich würde den ganz rechts "Purple Haze" nennen...


----------



## keough (4. Februar 2011)

Der Clown: The greeny purple guy


----------



## koepj (4. Februar 2011)

Der linke:

Blackface, the one with Lasereyes .... Pew pew


----------



## Refaser (4. Februar 2011)

Der Mittlere: Mr. B - the Blue and Evil Nightelf Mohawk

ganz klar =)


----------



## Snek2009 (4. Februar 2011)

den rechten würd ich "jack (in the box)" nennen .p


----------



## Amrond (4. Februar 2011)

der rechte , Harlemaniac sei sein name.


----------



## keilexander (4. Februar 2011)

Der Linke könnte* Barox the Emissary of Darkness* heißen, weil er eine Dämonische aber zugleich Finstere Aura besitzt,
zu dem Mittleren passt meiner Meinung nach *Blackwing the soundlessly Assasine*, wegen seiner Dunklen Ausrüstung die mit Spikes versehrt ist , die einen an Dolche eines Assassinen und Schnäbel eines Rabens erinnern,
der Name des Rechten könnte *Greeny der Immergrinsender* sein, weil er eine offensichtliche Vorliebe an der Farbe Grün hat und er ein psychopathisches und sadisitsches Lächeln besitzt und durch Morden immer abgerufen werden kann.

P.S. Finde ein Auswahl verfahren nach Kreativität viel besser als eine zufällige ,wo Leute die sich vl nichtmal für das Spiel interresieren ,sondern nur zufällig darauf stoßen gewinnen weil die Fragen oft anspruchslos sind.
​


----------



## Rothemd (4. Februar 2011)

Der Mittlere Kerl wäre für mich eindeutig ein "Eisenbeiß"!
So und nicht anders würd ich den nennen 

Gruß

Rothemd


----------



## Take79 (4. Februar 2011)

Rechts: Rellik (Killer nur andersrum)
Mitte: Dr Spike aka DarkDevilDeaster
Rechts: Bùffèd


----------



## Dietrich (5. Februar 2011)

Rechts: Funny Green Guy


----------



## Djiriod (5. Februar 2011)

Den in der Mitte würde ich *Darius Saster* nennen, kurz *D. Saster*
Beim Linken ist mir erst _Undertaker_ eingefallen, was ich aber irgendwie unkreativ finde, daher würde ich ihn *Rage* nennen, ich denke, das passt zu ihm.
Für den Clown habe ich länger überlegt und denke, dass *Prankster* ganz gut passt.

Ich denke solche Namen sind recht passend.


----------



## Canavas (5. Februar 2011)

Schurke rechst: The Green Mile

lg
Canavas


----------



## bananenflipo (5. Februar 2011)

der Schurke rechts , JOKYPoky 

links ,Hurby 

mitte, SpikeusLongus


----------



## holger2991969 (5. Februar 2011)

der rechte:

greenclownwiththicklegsandbaddressstyle

(grüner clown mit dicken beinen und schlechtem Kleidungstil)


----------



## Skelettron (5. Februar 2011)

so wenn haben wir denn da so stehen.... von links nach rechts.

Rot Auge - der dunkle manga ninja

Stachel Pistole - nichts sticht schneller als er

Olle August - sein witze sind zum weglaufen


----------



## herck (5. Februar 2011)

Den Ersten würd ich *Galmor* nennen

KA wie ich drauf gekommen bin xD


----------



## THE-O (6. Februar 2011)

der in der mitte, würde ich den namen geben "Doctor Frostspike"

MFG THE-O


----------



## felina_x_x (6. Februar 2011)

Rumbling Rusty - Pogromator - Creepy Clown 

oder mit bürgerlichen Namen

Roderigo Ramirez - Vladimir Vasiljiv - Jeffrey J. Jingston IV.


----------



## Asasino (6. Februar 2011)

Hier meine Vorschläge von links nach rechts:

RedRasta | Edgehog | The Jester


----------



## Santhor2k (6. Februar 2011)

Der in der Mitte: Dark Wave


----------



## danielafuchs76 (6. Februar 2011)

Hmmm, Tick, Trick und Track wäre wohl zu einfach *gg*

Links steht "Dark Swab", in der Mitte "Blue Wonder" und rechts natürlich "Krusty"


----------



## Kigami (6. Februar 2011)

Rechts: Lord of the mortal Jokes


----------



## empIree (6. Februar 2011)

Von Links nach Rechts; Night Shade, Blue Spikez ,Tragedy


----------



## empIree (7. Februar 2011)

Jetzt hatte ich so lange Überlegt das ich den Termin fast versaut hätte.


----------



## Turkod (7. Februar 2011)

Und wer hat alles gewonnen?


----------



## empIree (7. Februar 2011)

Also für die DC Direct Figure wäre ich schon dankbar.... "ginsch" 


edit sagt: ZAMzaram! mach die Menschen hier glücklich.... früher oder später erwischt mein Chef mich hier im Forum und dann jibts Ärger.


----------



## keilexander (7. Februar 2011)

David, poste doch malwie versprochen die Gewinner Nicknames im Thread


----------



## empIree (7. Februar 2011)

keilexander schrieb:


> Der Linke könnte* Barox the Emissary of Darkness* heißen, weil er eine Dämonische aber zugleich Finstere Aura besitzt,
> zu dem Mittleren passt meiner Meinung nach *Blackwing the soundlessly Assasine*, wegen seiner Dunklen Ausrüstung die mit Spikes versehrt ist , die einen an Dolche eines Assassinen und Schnäbel eines Rabens erinnern,
> der Name des Rechten könnte *Greeny der Immergrinsender* sein, weil er eine offensichtliche Vorliebe an der Farbe Grün hat und er ein psychopathisches und sadisitsches Lächeln besitzt und durch Morden immer abgerufen werden kann.
> 
> ...





Zufallsprinzip? Oha, ich dachte die Gewinner werden nach den Namen beurteilt und ich hab mir bis gestern kurz vor dem ablaufen der Zeit einen Kopf gemacht und bin in unmengen an DC Comics versunken. -.-

Na dann... mal viel Glück an alle!


----------



## Dandeloo (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

danke für Eure Teilnahme - waren wieder ein paar coole und witzige Ideen dabei! 

Der Zufall hat entschieden:

Cruser
Rywm
Dagro
Breasa

Gratulation! Eine PM von mir habt Ihr schon bekommen. Bitte einfach mit Eurer Adresse auf die PM antworten, dann schicken wir die Preise schnell raus!

Viele Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Rywm (7. Februar 2011)

Ui! Glück gehabt, Dankeschön! Ich freu mich total!


----------



## Djiriod (7. Februar 2011)

:/ nach Zufall entschieden? Da hätt man keine Namen für die Figuren schreiben müssen, sondern sich nur eintragen oder nen Link klicken. Das nächste mal Schrei ich Currywurst, Pommes und Ketchup, wenn Kreativität nichts zählt. Es ist mir jetzt nicht so schade, dass ich nicht gewonnen habe, da ich schon die pc Version habe ( ich hätt das einer Freundin geschenkt ), aber ich hätte gehofft, dass jedenfalls andere für DC passende Namen gewinnen.


----------



## Cruser (9. Februar 2011)

Super danke euch Spiel ist gerade angekommen sehr vielen dank!!!!!


----------



## orkman (10. Februar 2011)

Djiriod schrieb:


> :/ nach Zufall entschieden? Da hätt man keine Namen für die Figuren schreiben müssen, sondern sich nur eintragen oder nen Link klicken. Das nächste mal Schrei ich Currywurst, Pommes und Ketchup, wenn Kreativität nichts zählt. Es ist mir jetzt nicht so schade, dass ich nicht gewonnen habe, da ich schon die pc Version habe ( ich hätt das einer Freundin geschenkt ), aber ich hätte gehofft, dass jedenfalls andere für DC passende Namen gewinnen.



da kann ich nur rexcht geben
wenn sowieso der zufall entscheidet haette man keine namen schreiben muessen
mfg


----------

